

Zappos: Security Email - rmurphey3
http://blogs.zappos.com/securityemail

======
sairamkunala
For those who cannot access outside of USA -
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fblogs.zappos.com%2Fsecurityemail)

